# Help identify ELU router table



## kbahenke (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi Routerforums,

I bought myself a used ELU routertable with a MOF177/02 Type 3 router in a garage-sale this weekend.

You guys seems to be the experts and i am wondering what the model name of this table is, it's marked with the numbers "055 00 34 01" (see image)

Then, the micro-adjust (see image), i read somewhere that this could be made accessible from the top of the table but there are no holes drilled, does this require some sort of upgrade to the micro adjust mechanism to work or can i just pickup one of those levers, drill a hole and start using it?

Finally, i got some bits and some of them seems to be "modular" (see image). To me it does not seem "safe" to thread a bit onto a spinning shaft but maybe the threads are going in the other direction? They are made by "Sandvik" in Sweden (where i also live)

The router works fine and it seems to be a fine router, just wanted to investigate if it's possible to grab some of the missing accessories.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Elu is a European router which is supposed to be what some DeWalts are cloned from I've been told but Elu equipment is not common here. Those cutters appear to me to be milling machine cutters as the shanks on router cutters are totally round and milling machine cutters have the flat that a set screw tightens against.

The nuts on the routers threaded height adjustment rod appear to be in a locked position. I would say that if you wanted to use the rod from an above the table capacity that the nut against the base should be tightened down close to the router housing (but not tightened against it) opposite the other nut against it however gravity would probably take care of going down. The nut tightened against the base would only allow movement in one direction. Whether or not you can use the rod from an above the table capacity also depends on what is on the end of the rod on the side of the base plate against the table. One of my Hitachis has a nut on the end of the rod that a socket can be applied to to turn the rod.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Welcome to the forum. Elu is a European router which is supposed to be what some DeWalts are cloned from I've been told but Elu equipment is not common here. Those cutters appear to me to be milling machine cutters as the shanks on router cutters are totally round and milling machine cutters have the flat that a set screw tightens against.
> 
> The nuts on the routers threaded height adjustment rod appear to be in a locked position. I would say that if you wanted to use the rod from an above the table capacity that the nut against the base should be tightened down close to the router housing (but not tightened against it) opposite the other nut against it however gravity would probably take care of going down. The nut tightened against the base would only allow movement in one direction. Whether or not you can use the rod from an above the table capacity also depends on what is on the end of the rod on the side of the base plate against the table. One of my Hitachis has a nut on the end of the rod that a socket can be applied to to turn the rod.


Those cutters are out of a machine so I wonder if they can be used for high speed router use, they look a bit knocked about to me, ELU are good routers but hard to get here, I like the look of the table so I hope all the parts came with it. N


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Those cutters appear to me to be milling machine cutters as the shanks on router cutters are totally round and milling machine cutters have the flat that a set screw tightens against.


I use those type bits in my panel router...
the ones pictured look to have seen better days...
½'' shank w/o bearing can be had...

EZ-Change Replaceable Cutter Router Bit System - Template (Assembly) -Toolstoday.com- Industrial Quality Router Bit Systems.


----------

